# fanuc Steuersystem



## Elektrodieter (4 Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir irgendeiner mitteilen, wo ich für Steuerungssysteme von FANUC die Programmiersoftware herbekomme. Gibt es diese nur gegen bares oder ist gibts die Software auch als Freeware ?

In welchem Land ist den eigentlich fanuc überhaupt verbreitet ? USA ?

Gruß Elektrodieter


----------



## SIMajo (4 Januar 2007)

Du meinst wohl Fladder 3, das ist die Entwicklungssoftware für die SPS.

Zu erhalten ist sie logischerweise gegen Bares über Fanuc-Deutschland (http://www.gefanuc.de/)


----------



## Raydien (5 Januar 2007)

Die versuchen sich grade in Deutschland reinzubringen ... 
software ist auf Englsich, Support gibts quasi keinen, Support Seiten sind ark unübersichtlich, Irgendwie sind die Bedienfelder auch noch nicht ausgereift, und viel Spaß mit einer Siemenssteuerung 

Wenn du Bedienfelder programmieren willst ... Machine Edition (Kostet glaube low License irgendwas mit 250 Euro)


----------



## Elektrodieter (5 Januar 2007)

Hallo SIMajo,

ich war schon bei gefanuc.de, aber von einer Entwicklungssoftware FLADDER 3 konnte ich nichts finden,
Trotzdem vielen Dank.

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch ein paar hinweise .

Gruß Elektrodieter


----------



## SIMajo (5 Januar 2007)

Für welchen Steuerungstyp willst du entwickeln? Ich denke die Version LEP (Ladder Editing Package) müsste mitgeliefert werden. Das ist quasi das Gleiche wie FLADDER 3, nur eben rein für die Steuerung gedacht.


----------



## Boxy (10 Januar 2007)

Brauchst FL 3,

verbreitet ist Fanuc sehr stark in Asien (Japan, China, Korea, usw.) mit den NC's und PowerMate. In den USA ist Fanuc meist mit den PLC's und auch PowerMate vertretten. In Asien könnte man sogar sagen, Fanuc ist Marktbeherschend. Siemens bringt da langsam den Fuß auf den Boden, ist aber sehr schwer dort die akzeptanz zu finden (Eigene Erfahrung).

In Deutschland oder Europa bieten viele Maschinenhersteller von Maschinen-Zentren (Chiron, Mauser, Heller, usw.) sowie Schleifmaschinen (Körber-Gruppe, Junkers) alternativ mit Siemens oder Fanuc an.


----------

